# dynamat



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

sup all.

i have an '02 altima 2.5. im running the stock h/u and put 2 pioneer IMPP 12" subs in a sealed box with a 2ch. 1,000w amp

my problem is that the trunk rattles like hell. if i just slightly lean on the trunk lid from the outside the majority of it will go away. i looked on the inside of the trunk lid and i see like some structural steel shapes on the inside, therefor making any dynamat installation a) a pain in the ass, and b) ugly. is there any way to deaden the sound in the trunk? i thought of using like an expanding foam type material but wasnt sure of how much it would deaden the sound. any advice? thanks!

-=DannY=-


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

ANYONE?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, homeboy, calm down. Search the Audio Forum for your dynamat questions. If its not answered there, then we'll take it from there, so don't get all upset over it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

hey, "homeboy", im not upset over it

i searched already and i couldnt find anything for my vehicle


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

they have this stuff called B Block. Its like a cement style substance that goes on the body of your car usually on top of dynamat but dynamat isnt required. I saw a truck with 6 12's and nothing rattled.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

thats prolly gotta weight your car down like all hell, wont it? for my trunk lid, i used this spray that i found at walmart, near the bondo stuff. its called mar-hyde, and its a rubber undercoating, lightweight, and it deadens sound. so far i have just coated the top of the trunk, still have to do the back of it, (the side the license plate is mounted to). so far it sounds alot better than the stock rattle, and it can be used on rear interior panels, for those of you with a 200sx, because in my car, they rattled like all hell


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

If its helps any I have a 1997 200SX and i used 2 layers of dynamat on in my trunk and its the best thing ive done to my car so far. I also had extra to do my rear deck (where my rear speakers are). I love it.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> *thats prolly gotta weight your car down like all hell, wont it? for my trunk lid, i used this spray that i found at walmart, near the bondo stuff. its called mar-hyde, and its a rubber undercoating, lightweight, and it deadens sound. so far i have just coated the top of the trunk, still have to do the back of it, (the side the license plate is mounted to). so far it sounds alot better than the stock rattle, and it can be used on rear interior panels, for those of you with a 200sx, because in my car, they rattled like all hell *


Its not actual cement to weigh your car down. Its a cement like substance where you paint brush it on and it hardens. Just not heavy like it. It helps alot when you have a bumpin system.


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

I have been sound damping autos for more time than I can remeber. Check out the forum at www.caraudio.com there are lots of guys that are using Second Skin to dampen thier vehicles. (i own second skin audio) great results and far less expensive than Dynamat. dont mess with expanding foam. its messy and after time will break apart and start to make squeeky noises.
email me if you have any damping install or tech questions or check out the site
www.secondskinaudio.com

ANT


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

what about if the surface is uneven? do u just fill those holes/spaces in with smaller chunks of dynamat til its level? i think thats what sethiccles did. not sure tho, NE advice would be helpful


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

First you start with the deepest layer of metal. apply the Damper to that. then go to the next level and dampen that. try to get as much are as you can.
rember to prep the surface first. this is very importnat.
especially if you go with anyof the folowing
raammat
bquiet
fatmat
second skin

here is how I prep the surface first:

I will not use anything but paint thinner or acetone.
They will not leave any residue behind.
Here is the way I do it

Make sure you do this in a well ventelated are. Use a fan if you can.

1. Get some LINT FREE towels. I get mine from a janitorial supply shop.
2. Vaccume (shop-vac) the bare metal of the trunck to get all the dirt and fluff out.
3. soak the LINT FREE towel in paint thinner. and rub the hell out of the mounting surface
4. let dry for 10 minutes & go over it with a dry LINT FREE towel again.
5. use an air compressor to blow over the entire surface.
6. repeate steps 3, 4, & 5 using a different, clean LINT FREE towel each time.
7 install material
this is how I do it, and it works very well.

doing this will ensure a good contact to the panel, and the damper will stick way beeter, and in turn do a better job of damping
email me if you have any other questions

ANT


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

have any suggestions about a rattling spoiler?


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

not much you can do for that.
I would do this:

Take your car to a spray-in bed liner shop; Inyati, Line-x, Rhino liner. have them do 5 layers of spray on the trunk lid. 
then dampen the trunk lid with a double shot of Damper.

thats All I can reccomend

ANT


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i think i need to deaden my car. to much road noise


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

240sxbegginer
let me know if you need any questions answered, I am always happy to help with technical or install assistance

ANT


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

thanks nonmov8 but i already know how to install. i already put a 12",amp, cd player, speakers in my car with no problems. i just got to figure out which mat(sound deadning) company has the best products without being to expensive.


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

Installation of the damp ing mat is what I meant.
check out these great forums for damping info, reviews etc..

www.caraudioforum.com
www.caraudio.com


----------

